# So...Zelina Vega?



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

There's already a thread about her release so this is a different topic.


Do you want her in AEW?
Do you think they will want her?
If so what role do you see for her?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Is Tommy End coming with her?


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Gosh, it doesn't take you guys long in this section .

She'll have a 90 day no compete clause and not exactly got an imposing figure or great wrestling ability. So i wouldn't say must get. But she's a good talker by most standards so i don't see why not.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes of course. Sign her sexy ass


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I want Zelina everywhere. She would bring a lot to the division. Not an amazing worker, but not bad. I know AEW already has a ton of managers, but she would fit in well. I love Zelina, did I mention that?


----------



## stingr23 (Feb 11, 2008)

Brandi is just licking her chops at Zelina being able to job to her.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

As a manager? Yes. As a wrestler? No...


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Cant believe zelina got released before mojo and titus oneil 

Keep in mind im not wishing they lost their job


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Christopher Near said:


> Cant believe zelina got released before mojo and titus oneil
> 
> Keep in mind im not wishing they lost their job


Titus and Mojo are clearly future world champs in 2021!! Vince is just strategically waiting for the fans to get back.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yea but she has to bring Aleister Black with her. It needs to be a package deal.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Christopher Near said:


> Cant believe zelina got released before mojo and titus oneil
> 
> Keep in mind im not wishing they lost their job


I think Titus is mainly just kept around for good PR at this point.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> I want Zelina everywhere. She would bring a lot to the division. Not an amazing worker, but not bad. I know AEW already has a ton of managers, but she would fit in well. I love Zelina, did I mention that?


Who would you put her with?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

El Hammerstone said:


> I think Titus is mainly just kept around for good PR at this point.


...and catering, he's great at that too!


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Who would you put her with?


Either with Diamante and Ivelisse, or with Fenix or Penta. I'd go with the ladies.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> Titus and Mojo are clearly future world champs in 2021!! Vince is just strategically waiting for the fans to get back.


Honestly the moment gronk dipped i thought mojo was finished


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

They sacked Zelina? Wow. 

Well I wouldn't mind her in AEW. She'd make a good manager for someone.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Who would you put her with?


In an alternate universe, the Lucha Bros, but they do not need her to get over and they already have plenty of story going on. There is not really anyone who needs a talker jumping out at me as a perfect fit though. It sucks because she is a great talent but they already have too many people to feature like they should be.



Garty is All Elite said:


> Either with Diamante and Ivelisse, or with Fenix or Penta. I'd go with the ladies.


OK, yeah I do actually like her with Diamante and Ivelisse. I do want both of them to get a strong push.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

If Aleister Black follows her out then hell yeah.

If not then I'm not too fussed, as an in ring worker most of the AEW roster are ahead of her. I will say though she just recently had a title match with Asuka on a recent PPV so she does have some kayfabe credibility.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Christopher Near said:


> Honestly the moment gronk dipped i thought mojo was finished


Same. Mojo has literally nothing going for him, it's shocking that he's somehow keeping his wrestling position.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Guys don't you understand if they sign people like this they're going to be viewed even more as WWE Lite?

You've got like 45 ex WWE guys already. Leave some for the others


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Only wwe women that aew should sign ( if available obvs) is one of the horsewomen, Asuka, IO, Alexa. Everybody else is a lateral movement at best.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Garty is All Elite said:


> Either with Diamante and Ivelisse, or with Fenix or Penta. I'd go with the ladies.


Ohhhh shit she would be PERFECT with Ivelisse and Diamanté good call


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I’d sign her immediately. She has a great look and she’s a great manager and can go in the ring if needed. If they can find someone for her to manage, it would be great.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> In an alternate universe, the Lucha Bros, but they do not need her to get over and they already have plenty of story going on. There is not really anyone who needs a talker jumping out at me as a perfect fit though. It sucks because she is a great talent but they already have too many people to feature like they should be.
> 
> 
> OK, yeah I do actually like her with Diamante and Ivelisse. I do want both of them to get a strong push.



Or put her with Santana and Ortiz when the IC breaks, that would be incredible


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Or put her with Santana and Ortiz when the IC breaks, that would be incredible


Yeah, I thought about that too. Would be a good way to rebuild them after the goofy year they have had, especially Ortiz. I would like them to have some actual heel teams, not goofs slipping in juice. She could do that for them.

She reportedly has the standard 90 day no compete. A lot can change by February.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

That was quick?

No. Not until they start trimming the fat.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

I wonder if you get fired, do you still have the 90 day no compete stipulation?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

sweepdaleg said:


> I wonder if you get fired, do you still have the 90 day no compete stipulation?


They "came to an agreement" whatever that means. WWE did announce she did have a 90 day no compete.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, I thought about that too. Would be a good way to rebuild them after the goofy year they have had, especially Ortiz. I would like them to have some actual heel teams, not goofs slipping in juice. She could do that for them.
> 
> She reportedly has the standard 90 day no compete. A lot can change by February.


They’re already on the right track after the Parking Lot brawl so adding Zelina would really take them to the next level, they just need to show some more of that thuggish shit and break away from comedy Jericho like you said, with Zelina being from the Bronx or Queens like Santana and Ortiz are it would work perfectly


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They’re already on the right track after the Parking Lot brawl so adding Zelina would really take them to the next level, they just need to show some more of that thuggish shit and break away from comedy Jericho like you said, with Zelina being from the Bronx or Queens like Santana and Ortiz are it would work perfectly


Yeah. IC needs to end yesterday. Give Jericho time off, give Sammy a proper face turn, and make P&P some actual heels with a hot Zelina.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't see it.

She clearly wants a union. AEW don't do that. Unless it was just a bait tweet as she knew she was being released and it made WWE look like utter dickheads in the process.

However, they would probably pay her well and allow her to keep making money on the side with her Twitch etc. 

But yeah. Still can't see it. She doesn't need wrestling.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They’re already on the right track after the Parking Lot brawl so adding Zelina would really take them to the next level, they just need to show some more of that thuggish shit and break away from comedy Jericho like you said, with Zelina being from the Bronx or Queens like Santana and Ortiz are it would work perfectly


Santana and Ortiz are a badass face team waiting to break out.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Damn yes sign her. Best female promo in the business and best female manager.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Look out for aleister black jobbing to r truth soon.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

did she regress as a wrestler in the WWE because I thought she was decent in TNA?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

go stros said:


> did she regress as a wrestler in the WWE because I thought she was decent in TNA?


She is decent but too small to be believable. Rosita and sarita!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Look at the first person she followed on Twitter after her release lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Guys don't you understand if they sign people like this they're going to be viewed even more as WWE Lite?
> 
> You've got like 45 ex WWE guys already. Leave some for the others


It's not the signing of WWE talent that makes them look like WWE though. It's the terrible humor and similar morals, the super clean set and borrowing similar story lines and tropes. They can sign top talent that add to their product and Thea Trinidad does that. Plus she needs to be on television.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> It's not the signing of WWE talent that makes them look like WWE though. It's the terrible humor and similar morals, the super clean set and borrowing similar story lines and tropes. They can sign top talent that add to their product and Thea Trinidad does that. Plus she needs to be on television.


Couldn't have said it better myself. I'm flabbergasted wwe dropped her. I mean I know Vince has never really got alliester but zelina was right up his alley


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

WHAT'S THEA TRINIDAD DOING IN THE DYNAMITE ZONE?!?!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Didn't take long for this thread to start


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

NOPE!


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Think she's more interested in being a 'influencer' online.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey Zelina...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't care about her or Black. But she could be a great mouthpiece for somebody, so fuck it why not. It's neither a good or bad signing. It's like getting a solid mid-level exception player in the NBA


Fucking hell with all the "put her with all the latinos" suggestions lol. Wrestling fans never change


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

I would welcome her to AEW.

There’s a case for her to manage Fenix or Penta or both, since they would both benefit having someone that speaks English for in ring promos on Dynamite. There’s also a case for her to mange Ivelisse and Diamante, although the thought of those two being a part of Team Taz has crossed my mind somewhat too.

But there’s someone for her to manage in AEW. She at least tried to do new things this year with the Twitch brawl and the poisoning of Street Profits. Maybe her presence can help make AEW a bit more serious onscreen. Her cosplaying should fit in well behind the scenes.



Chip Chipperson said:


> Guys don't you understand if they sign people like this they're going to be viewed even more as WWE Lite?
> 
> You've got like 45 ex WWE guys already. Leave some for the others


Or AEW releases the ones they don’t need. It’s not the fans fault AEW won’t do a house cleaning like WWE did.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

She is a very solid mic worker, heel. She never really got to be a babyface either on mainstream TV much (Raw/SD) She would be a good signing.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes. Zelina vs Brit would be a great rivalry.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327437832298897412
I'm thinking Black wants out too. A package deal would be great for AEW.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> Look at the first person she followed on Twitter after her release lol
> 
> View attachment 93604


Quick question: If a under-contract WWE wrestler “follows” Tony Khan on Twitter, do you think he/she would get in trouble for that? Can the WWE actually control who a performer chooses to follow on social media?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Quick question: If a under-contract WWE wrestler “follows” Tony Khan on Twitter, do you think he/she would get in trouble for that? Can the WWE actually control who a performer chooses to follow on social media?


What happens if you add the hiring manager or the CEO of a competitor on LinkedIn? Maybe not an instant termination but suddenly everyone is watching. They would be dumb not to prepare somewhat for your departure.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

JasmineAEW said:


> Quick question: If a under-contract WWE wrestler “follows” Tony Khan on Twitter, do you think he/she would get in trouble for that? Can the WWE actually control who a performer chooses to follow on social media?


Nah. Following is alot different from actually having a meeting. WWE cannot stop people from watching other products and things like that. But having lunch with Tony would be a breach.

Remember woods is mates with omega irl


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Shes fucking garbage as a wrestler. 

As a talker and a manger yes shes great in that role but in AEW that role is essentially pointless. 

Hard pass.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

She loves wrestling so I definitely see her sticking with it.. Women should stay away from AEW unless they're cool with wrestling on Dark every week.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I really hope Tommy End comes to Aew too. He was so damn good in NXT.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Guys don't you understand if they sign people like this they're going to be viewed even more as WWE Lite?
> 
> You've got like 45 ex WWE guys already. Leave some for the others


Dude, who gives a fucks about the fact shes a former wwe superstar? Is she supposed to be jobless? She can go wherever.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

She will be quickly shuffled along with a near non existant good booking of women in AEW, so no i think she will be wasted if signed with AEW.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I bloody hope so, she is one of the most talented women wwe have let go in years , TK pick the phone up, I know you have you're spies in here lolz, 

She is sogood, size means nothing to me, she has it all look, Charisma and is better than all aew when comes to the last one, maybe britt is the only woman who is as good on the mic,

1Million % I want her signed, easy on the eye too😍😍😍


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Maybe she can help to set up that wrestlers union that Cody was promising before AEW became a thing.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Hell yeah. She's awesome.
Would love to see Tommy End in AEW w/ her. He's wasting his time in the main roster.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

You guys do remember what Cody said about unions, no?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Yes they should sign her 100% and can imagine both sides being happy as she will be given a lot of freedom under aew in terms of making money outside of the company like we have seen with miro on twitch etc...

Allocating the most tv time to the likes of zelina, anna jay, Penelope, ivelisse, the bunny and britt baker when it comes to aew's female talent would do far more for their female division in terms of viewer interest than the bland personalities like shida, deeb, nyla rose.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Zelina is the total package compared to 95% of the AEW female roster. She can talk, she has charisma, she has a presence and she is ok/good in ring. I liked her everytime she was on WWE tv, so AEW would be the next best thing.

Not sure if she wants to ruin End‘s career, as he will be more punished than Lana is atm. How long is his contract?


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Eh, why not. I'm not going to sperg out because she's AnOtHeR e-X WwE TaLeNt like some morons do and if she bring Tommy End with her it's going to be even better


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

fabi1982 said:


> Zelina is the total package compared to 95% of any promotion's female roster. She can talk, she has charisma, she has a presence and she is ok/good in ring.


Fixed.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Outlaw91 said:


> Fixed.


I would disagree with „all promotions“ but hey this is a subjective thing anyways, better than 90% definitelly!!


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

I have never seen her live but am catching up now. Seems like a solid manager so that would be fine with me. Im all about managers and valets.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

She could also go back to Impact


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Don't really care

I know nothing about her except she is very very hot


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

AEW are anti union so not sure how that would work. She is going to find employment in us pro wrestling extremely difficult if she continues this vocal union stuff. ROH are run by far right Sinclair much more conservative than Vince.



fabi1982 said:


> I would disagree with „all promotions“ but hey this is a subjective thing anyways, better than 90% definitelly!!


95% would put her in top 2 on wwe main roster lol. Even her husband wouldn't be crazy enough to say that


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Dude, who gives a fucks about the fact shes a former wwe superstar? Is she supposed to be jobless? She can go wherever.


The problem with all the ex-WWE guys goes all the way back to a comment AEW/ Cody or Jericho (I can´t remember which of those 2 it was) made when they started. It was yet another thing they hadn´t thought through, because they said they only wanted 3 or maybe 4 from the entire WWE roster. And Cody has since elaborated and said they would only want 5% of the WWE roster. with 200 wrestlers, 5 % is 10 guys max, and they´re way past that.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Unless she really serious about pro wrestling career be it about being a wrestler or manager. I think she better pursue twitch or other social media avenue, seems much safer and better income if she make it big.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

validreasoning said:


> AEW are anti union so not sure how that would work. She is going to find employment in us pro wrestling extremely difficult if she continues this vocal union stuff. ROH are run by far right Sinclair much more conservative than Vince.
> 
> 
> 
> 95% would put her in top 2 on wwe main roster lol. Even her husband wouldn't be crazy enough to say that


Just give me my subjective obsession  And usually I dont count the 4HW, because thats a different league for me, but after that there are not many with the charisma/mic skills/aura than Vega (at least for me)


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Average in the ring. Above average on the mic and good looking. That alone makes her better than 90% of the AEW woman's roster, so they would be dumb to not try to sign her. I could see her going to IMPACT though. She came from there and women seem to enjoy working there because they continue to sign there.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

A WWE cast-off? Sure, sign her.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> The problem with all the ex-WWE guys goes all the way back to a comment AEW/ Cody or Jericho (I can´t remember which of those 2 it was) made when they started. It was yet another thing they hadn´t thought through, because they said they only wanted 3 or maybe 4 from the entire WWE roster. And Cody has since elaborated and said they would only want 5% of the WWE roster. with 200 wrestlers, 5 % is 10 guys max, and they´re way past that.


Dont care. If they have something to offer aew,why not sign them?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

stingr23 said:


> Brandi is just licking her chops at Zelina being able to job to her.


because thousands of people have jobbed to Brandi?

.... with her 3-1 singles record


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

The Wood said:


> A WWE cast-off? Sure, sign her.


Exactly. WWE built an empire around WCW castoffs, AEW should follow script.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Guys don't you understand if they sign people like this they're going to be viewed even more as WWE Lite?
> 
> You've got like 45 ex WWE guys already. Leave some for the others





The Wood said:


> A WWE cast-off? Sure, sign her.


Since you guys always seem to have all the answers, what would you prefer SHE (emphasis on SHE) does with her career now?

Stay home and jobless? Quit wrestling? Go back to the "almost non-existent" independents? Try her hand in ROH and the rarely-seen Women's Division? Choose MLW... for what exactly? Return to Impact? Have Chip hire her for his wrestling fetish-farm?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Dont care. If they have something to offer aew,why not sign them?


Why did they make those comments in the first place? WWE is so big that it would be foolish NOT to look at their talent pool. But when they started they were so busy being anti-wwe that they didn´t think.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Frankly, that division needs all the talent it can get.

Zelina isn't going to put up five star classics in the ring, but she is serviceable.

She's also very charismatic, a really good promo, versatile, and has a great look. Yes, she'd be a good pick up for AEW. You could use her in any number of possible roles.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> A WWE cast-off? Sure, sign her.


TNA cast-off signed by WWE? 



validreasoning said:


> 95% would put her in top 2 on wwe main roster lol. Even her husband wouldn't be crazy enough to say that


She's better at the mic than any female wrestler in WWE.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Vega would be a very good get by WWE. In a nutshell: she can wrestle, she can talk and she has a good amount of sympathy behind her release. Plus, she hasn't had a particularly large run in WWE in all fairness. I think given the lack of depth in the women's division, this would be a great acquisition.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Outlaw91 said:


> She's better at the mic than any female wrestler in WWE.


Better is subjective. 

She is half decent as sassy heel but I have never seen her play any other character in a decade.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

I can't remember a single promo she did while in the WWE and if she's the better than any other female there, you'd think I'd remember at least one. AEW has enough managers and she isn't the get that's going to change their fledgling women's division.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Swindle said:


> I can't remember a single promo she did while in the WWE and if she's the better than any other female there, you'd think I'd remember at least one.


I will reformulate. Zelina, Alexa and Mickie James are maybe the only 3 women in WWE who don't sound ridiculous while talking at the microphone.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Outlaw91 said:


> I will reformulate. Zelina, Alexa and Mickie James are maybe the only 3 women in WWE who don't sound ridiculous while talking at the microphone.


Yea, those would be my top 3 best WWE women on the promo department (with Mickie James, Alexa Bliss, and Zelina Vega in that order).

I'd give Ruby Riott a worthy enough mention to be in my top 4 since I also think that she can be great on the mic. 

Unfortunately, I don't think her lines in those backstage promos/segments with the IIconics earlier this summer did Ruby any favors at all (which isn't really a shocker since those 2 screeching clowns are godawful).


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Outlaw91 said:


> I will reformulate. Zelina, Alexa and Mickie James are maybe the only 3 women in WWE who don't sound ridiculous while talking at the microphone.


Zelina is better on the mic than most of the men in wwe. Very very good.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes! The women suck!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Vega would be a very good get by WWE. In a nutshell: she can wrestle, she can talk and she has a good amount of sympathy behind her release. Plus, she hasn't had a particularly large run in WWE in all fairness. I think given the lack of depth in the women's division, this would be a great acquisition.


You mean AEW.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It seems she was let go because she's a fan of unionisation. I doubt Tony Khan touches someone that is going to rock the boat that much, unless he wants to start paying talent millions more in benefits. That would actually be a great war move if TK had any balls. If you classify wrestlers as employees and set a standard there, it forces Vince to change his game (which I read would cost him upwards of $20 million) and potentially leaves him open for lawsuits from ex-talent who feel that they are owed benefits.

As a talent, Zelina is fine. I liked her with Andrade, but that was literally about it. She's a good looking woman, but she's pretty bad in the ring. Her showing up in another promotion and doing the same shtick would feel like WWE knock-off too. If TK brings her in to look the good guy (and Zelina doesn't have the gumption to push for unionisation there), I could see her being the new manager for Nyla Rose or something. It would be fine, but nothing special.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Aleister Black got called up to the main roster in 2019, which means he's likely to be under contract until 2024. And there's a guy who isn't really going to change the world by signing with AEW. I can see the WWE giving him his wish and sending him back to NXT...UK.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Hand on heart does anyone here think Vega will ever mainevent a ppv?

Does anyone think there will even come a time when IWC en masse say 'i can't wait for Vega versus *____*'


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

yeahright2 said:


> The problem with all the ex-WWE guys goes all the way back to a comment AEW/ Cody or Jericho (I can´t remember which of those 2 it was) made when they started. It was yet another thing they hadn´t thought through, because they said they only wanted 3 or maybe 4 from the entire WWE roster. And Cody has since elaborated and said they would only want 5% of the WWE roster. with 200 wrestlers, 5 % is 10 guys max, and they´re way past that.


Cody meant to say that there’s 5 % they don’t want.

simple misunderstanding


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

validreasoning said:


> Hand on heart does anyone here think Vega will ever mainevent a ppv?
> 
> Does anyone think there will even come a time when IWC en masse say 'i can't wait for Vega versus *____*'


This is very true. I don't think she's even a WAR add to the women's division. She's hot, can play a role and has WWE exposure. Those are her assets. I think she would be a better fit for MLW, the NWA or ROH, just because they could use the body.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

validreasoning said:


> Hand on heart does anyone here think Vega will ever mainevent a ppv?
> 
> Does anyone think there will even come a time when IWC en masse say 'i can't wait for Vega versus *____*'


Nobody here is saying that. Every talent that AEW fans want signing with the company are not talent that should be immediately pushed the main event. Zelina Vega is awesome at the mic, better than all the men in WWE in fact, and that is the value that we see for her in AEW. Pairing her with Ivelisse/Diamante or Santana/Ortiz is where her value lies. No one here is expecting her to make some kind of monumental cable ratings difference.

It doesn't always have to be about that 100% of the time.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Nobody here is saying that. Every talent that AEW fans want signing with the company are not talent that should be immediately pushed the main event. Zelina Vega is awesome at the mic, better than all the men in WWE in fact, and that is the value that we see for her in AEW. Pairing her with Ivelisse/Diamante or Santana/Ortiz is where her value lies. No one here is expecting her to make some kind of monumental cable ratings difference.
> 
> It doesn't always have to be about that 100% of the time.


Yeah, but the point is more that she doesn't really add that much value. Not enough to justify her taking someone else's spot and costing a bunch of money to do so. Sometimes it's fine to pass on a certain talent. You don't need to snatch them up just because they are available.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Yeah, but the point is more that she doesn't really add that much value. Not enough to justify her taking someone else's spot and costing a bunch of money to do so. Sometimes it's fine to pass on a certain talent. You don't need to snatch them up just because they are available.


If adding her will make it even worse for you and people like you to watch, I'm all for it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Outlaw91 said:


> If adding her will make it even worse for you and people like you to watch, I'm all for it.


This is a very weird position to have. I like Zelina Vega fine, by the way. I thought she had a great thing going with Andrade in NXT. She's fine to look at. She will not affect how much I will or won't watch AEW programming.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> This is a very weird position to have. I like Zelina Vega fine, by the way. I thought she had a great thing going with Andrade in NXT. She's fine to look at. She will not affect how much I will or won't watch AEW programming.


Because you've already said you don't watch? And yet you are all over the AEW section, kind of 24/7, expressing your "objective" opinions about them?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Outlaw91 said:


> Because you've already said you don't watch? And yet you are all over the AEW section, kind of 24/7, expressing your "objective" opinions about them?


I love talking about wrestling. What of it?


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> I love talking about wrestling. What of it?


No, nothing wrong with talking (a lot) about something you said you don't even watch...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Outlaw91 said:


> No, nothing wrong with talking (a lot) about something you said you don't even watch...


Of course there isn't. No one should feel obligated to watch something. That doesn't mean you can't have an opinion on them and what they are or aren't offering you as a wrestling fan.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Of course there isn't. No one should feel obligated to watch something. That doesn't mean you can't have an opinion on them and what they are or aren't offering you as a wrestling fan.


How do you even know what they are offering if you are not watching? You just read online reviews and then you come here to propagate their opinions?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Outlaw91 said:


> How do you even know what they are offering if you are not watching? You just read online reviews and then you come here to propagate their opinions?


I watch clips/hear about things/read about them. I also trust my opinion. If something makes me not want to watch, I can pretty safely assume that they’re not doing it for me.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> I also trust my opinion.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Mine’s bigger.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Hand on heart does anyone here think Vega will ever mainevent a ppv?
> 
> Does anyone think there will even come a time when IWC en masse say 'i can't wait for Vega versus *____*'


I don't think she would ever main event, but I can see her managing a main event talent and doing a great job at selling the feud. Her pairing with Andrade in NXT elevated him a lot.

Aleister Black would be a very good signing as well.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Nobody here is saying that. Every talent that AEW fans want signing with the company are not talent that should be immediately pushed the main event. Zelina Vega is awesome at the mic, better than all the men in WWE in fact, and that is the value that we see for her in AEW. Pairing her with Ivelisse/Diamante or Santana/Ortiz is where her value lies. No one here is expecting her to make some kind of monumental cable ratings difference.
> 
> It doesn't always have to be about that 100% of the time.


Outlaw said she is better than 95% of WWE women which means one woman in WWE is better. If that is the case she should be maineventing considering the impact half a dozen women in WWE have had over past 5 years. We just had two women in WWE do the highest tv audience for a pro wrestling match in the empty arena era..

Better once again is subjective. I have never heard Vega cut a money promo or indeed sell a match


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

validreasoning said:


> Outlaw said she is better than 95% of WWE women which means one woman in WWE is better. If that is the case she should be maineventing considering the impact half a dozen women in WWE have had over past 5 years. We just had two women in WWE do the highest tv audience for a pro wrestling match in the empty arena era..
> 
> Better once again is subjective. I have never heard Vega cut a money promo or indeed sell a match


She is better but she will not be main eventer anywhere, she is just too small. She is better suited to manager, tag wrestler and occasional singles wrestler.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Prized Fighter said:


> I don't think she would ever main event, but I can see her managing a main event talent and doing a great job at selling the feud. Her pairing with Andrade in NXT elevated him a lot.
> 
> Aleister Black would be a very good signing as well.


It just feels so much like taking someone’s flopped WWE gimmick and rehashing it. Very TNA-like. It’s not like you’re picking up Bobby Heenan, Jim Cornette, Paul Heyman or Jimmy Hart. There’s a reason Vega was released. You don’t have to plug EVERYBODY in.



Outlaw91 said:


> She is better but she will not be main eventer anywhere, she is just too small. She is better suited to manager, tag wrestler and occasional singles wrestler.


Well, your credibility is shot.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Well, your credibility is shot.


*



Of course there isn't. No one should feel obligated to watch something. That doesn't mean you can't have an opinion on them and what they are or aren't offering you as a wrestling fan.

Click to expand...





I watch clips/hear about things/read about them. I also trust my opinion. If something makes me not want to watch, I can pretty safely assume that they’re not doing it for me.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah? I don’t get your fixation on this. I don’t have to see every Michael Bay movie to know his style isn’t for me. Why do some wrestling fans think you need to watch EVERYTHING to have an opinion on it?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

So far the AEW superfans have replied with:

1.Why are you watching AEW if all you do is criticize it?

2. How can you criticize something you don’t even watch!


it’s almost like theres no way to critique aew in any satisfactory way.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

There’s that old saying about the first 10 minutes of a movie. It shouldn’t surprise me that superfans are adverse to the idea of applied critical thought though.

There’s a difference between “That was horrible” and “That sounds horrible.” When I see something, I’ll give my opinion on what I’ve seen. When I haven’t, I’ll give my opinion on the impression it gives me as, ideally, the sort of person their product should be targeting with word of mouth.

It can’t be that alien a concept to people, but given the “Everything AEW does is awesome!” side’s tendency to act as if there is no history and precedent for which to build a foundation on, it makes sense that they resort to things like “Yes, but did you actually try rubbing the battery acid onto your skin to see how it feels for yourself?”


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> “Everything AEW does is awesome!”


It's nice to see that you finally came to your senses here by posting this sentence. That's probably the most accurate statement you made about the company all week now :bjpenn


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Why not. We need all the sexyness we can get.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Oh, I'm sure AEW will be on her like stink on shit. It's really shocking how quickly she was fired; within minutes!!! Unionization talk must majorly chap McMahon's ass. I'm really surprised that after all these years, they're not able to do so. I mean, Jesse Ventura brought it up way back in the 80s. Anyway, I'm sure AEW will snatch her up.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Vega would be a good get. She's good a good look, she's very attractive, she's not a bad promo. Any womens division with Emi Sakura, Nyla Rose, and Big Swole under contract needs all the help it can get. Yeah, AEWs roster is bloated and has too many useless WWE retreads, but she's actually someone worth signing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No, I do not see her main eventing, but


Metalhead1 said:


> Oh, I'm sure AEW will be on her like stink on shit. It's really shocking how quickly she was fired; within minutes!!! Unionization talk must majorly chap McMahon's ass. I'm really surprised that after all these years, they're not able to do so. I mean, Jesse Ventura brought it up way back in the 80s. Anyway, I'm sure AEW will snatch her up.


It was the opposite though. She made the tweet after she was informed she was being released. No major company or business owner WANTS unions, and that includes AEW.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Two Sheds said:


> No, I do not see her main eventing, but
> 
> It was the opposite though. She made the tweet after she was informed she was being released. No major company or business owner WANTS unions, and that includes AEW.


And that’s potentially going to be an obstacle between her and gainful employment in the industry. She might be focusing more on Only Fans going forward.

Either that or Impact, because they don’t give a fuck.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Carter84 said:


> You mean AEW.


I did indeed lol.

She would equally be a good get for WWE once again with that said though!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It’d wouldn’t surprise me to see her go to ROH or MLW. They seem to have more interest in Hispanic performers. But if I had to bet on which company really makes a play for her, I’ll go Impact. They picked up a lot of the ex-WWE talent and Sarah Stock is also free. Rosita y Sarita for the Knockouts Tag Division.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> It’d wouldn’t surprise me to see her go to ROH or MLW. They seem to have more interest in Hispanic performers. But if I had to bet on which company really makes a play for her, I’ll go Impact. They picked up a lot of the ex-WWE talent and Sarah Stock is also free. Rosita y Sarita for the Knockouts Tag Division.


Isn't Stock going to jail?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Dude, who gives a fucks about the fact shes a former wwe superstar? Is she supposed to be jobless? She can go wherever.


She can, AEW shouldn't have 45 ex WWE people on their roster though. Makes them look like WWE lite.



Garty is All Elite said:


> Since you guys always seem to have all the answers, what would you prefer SHE (emphasis on SHE) does with her career now?
> 
> Stay home and jobless? Quit wrestling? Go back to the "almost non-existent" independents? Try her hand in ROH and the rarely-seen Women's Division? Choose MLW... for what exactly? Return to Impact? Have Chip hire her for his wrestling fetish-farm?


Many options, short term MLW, ROH, TNA, independents are starting up again, the NWA. Long term possibly Japan, Mexico etc.

It's not so much what she should do it's AEW recruiting. They seem to recruit either friends working on the indies or former WWE talent. They have close to 50 former WWE staff employed which is excessive. TNA used to get laughed at for having way less.

No idea what you're talking about when you say "Chip's fetish-farm". Another one obsessed with my local indy


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I don’t know if Stock is going to jail. I just assumed she got a citation or something. That doesn’t bother TNA.


----------

